# 2011 Jake the Snake sizing



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I ordered a 2011 JTS in August a 53cm. LBS called and said the bike was in but was unsure which size is gonna work. I ride a 08 56cm 5.2 Madone so figured the 53 would work for a cross bike. I'm 5'10" with a 31.5 inseam, top tube will be what's important right?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Mostly.

If you're accustomed to a lot of saddle-bars drop, head tube heights can mess you up too. I like the bars a little higher on my 'cross bike, but YMMV. Bear in mind that the bottom bracket drop is probably less on the JTS.


----------



## EvilScience (Oct 16, 2005)

Yep, top tube is the key. (as well as bar height). I have a 49cm JtS, and the headtube is pretty short, but no problem getting the bars where I want them relative to saddle.

Looking at the geometry charts, the Madone is a 56cm TT, while the JtS is 55. The next size up is 56.5, so if it were me, I'd go with the 53cm (55cm top tube) Jake the Snake. If the LBS has multiple in, can you test ride?


----------



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

You bet he said they built both a 53 and a 56 so I have to try out. Also I wanted to switch out the stock wheels and replace with open pro and ultegra hubs but lbs said the stock wheels are sweet..not sure why they would talk me out new? I think it was like a $100 upcharge.


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

Depends on how you like the fit, top tube, standover etc. 

My 5'9" wife has a 54cm 2009 Jake. The seat tube is a true 54cm C-T, so there isn't tons of clearance there (She has about 13.5cm of seatpost extension) even though the top tube length fits well.

Her old road bike had a similar ETT length but was a compact design, so the same length frame felt much "smaller" - with more seatpost extension and standover clearance.

If I ever came upon an identical 52cm frame I'd probably buy it and swap the parts over. She could go either way.


----------



## nor (Apr 17, 2008)

Im trying to figure out if the 56 or 59cm Jake major is the way to go. 6 foot tall 34.5 inseem, my current bike matches ETT with the 59 but I would have lees standover room with the 59 than my current bike.

Should I worry about standover? What about differences in BB height? The Kona has 15mm taller BB. What is the effect?


----------



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

I went to the LBS to try out the 2011 JTS 53cm and 56cm versions. I'm going with the 56 for me even though I'm 5'10" and inseam of 31.5". I rode the 53cm and it seemed like a toy, the 56cm seemd more appropriate in TTL and just have a little space in SO height. I'm not using it to race cyclocross, it may be a big big to be flipin around. I would actually have to get a bike from a different manufacturer because of sizing differences.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

nor said:


> Im trying to figure out if the 56 or 59cm Jake major is the way to go. 6 foot tall 34.5 inseem, my current bike matches ETT with the 59 but I would have lees standover room with the 59 than my current bike.
> 
> Should I worry about standover? What about differences in BB height? The Kona has 15mm taller BB. What is the effect?


Standover height isn't a particularly useful way to size a bike. Most cross bikes have higher BBs, so you are going to have a taller standover. Just the nature of the beast. Use top tube length/reach as the determining factor.


----------

